# Mac OS ou Linux?



## yangbin (23 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,

je me pose pas mal de questions, peut etre trop  !

J'ai chercher sur le forum, mais j'ai pas trouvé de sujet dessus, donc voila ma question :

*MAC OS ou bien Linux??* j'ai fais quelques recherche sur linux ce matin, car je connaissais mal la bebete! ca semble pas mal du tout! c'est gratuit, marche bien, peu de virus, semble stable!

*Donc, quelqu'un pourrait me donner son avis sur ces deux plateformes? lequels est le "mieux"?*_(meme si c'est peut etre pas le bon mot)! 
_Mon idée c'est, a quoi bon allez chez mac, depenser autant d'argent, si je peux prendre un portable 'normal' et installer linux, et n'avoir aucun probleme!
-------------------

Une autre question, qui peut etre ne devrait pas etre sur ce forum, mais je prefere la poser ici au lieu d'ouvrir un autre topic si ca derange pas !
*MAC OS sur un portable non mac , c'est possible?* j'ai lu que oui! Mais c'est officiel ou non? *
Dans ce cas, vous en pensez quoi? n'est ce pas mieux?* dans le sens que lorsqu'on switch, c'est basiquement pour l'OS, et non vraiment pour l'ordi lui meme!

----------------

*Merci* pour vos reponses a ces deux questions


----------



## ntx (23 Décembre 2007)

yangbin a dit:


> *Donc, quelqu'un pourrait me donner son avis sur ces deux plateformes? lequels est le "mieux"?*_(meme si c'est peut etre pas le bon mot)!
> _Mon idée c'est, a quoi bon allez chez mac, depenser autant d'argent, si je peux prendre un portable 'normal' et installer linux, et n'avoir aucun probleme!


Quel est ton niveau et l'utilisation que tu veux en faire ?
Pour ma part que dirais que l'interface de Mac OSX est bien plus facile à apréhender pour un débutant ou quelqu'un de peu expérimenté.
Linux laisse beaucoup plus apparaître son côté UNIX, et aussi bien KDE que Gnome sont bien moins "perfectionnés" que Mac OSX.
Sinon, la base UNIX entre ces deux OS est très semblable et le parc logiciel "libre" est le même, mais en ce qui concerne la "payant" tu trouveras plus de chose côté Mac OSX car beaucoup d'éditeurs ne font pas de Linux.


> Une autre question, qui peut etre ne devrait pas etre sur ce forum, mais je prefere la poser ici au lieu d'ouvrir un autre topic si ca derange pas !
> *MAC OS sur un portable non mac , c'est possible?* j'ai lu que oui! Mais c'est officiel ou non? *
> Dans ce cas, vous en pensez quoi? n'est ce pas mieux?* dans le sens que lorsqu'on switch, c'est basiquement pour l'OS, et non vraiment pour l'ordi lui meme!


1/ OS et matériel doivent être en adéquation pour que l'ensemble soit le plus efficace possible, et Mac OSX est prévu pour fonctionner sur un Mac
2/ C'est interdit pas la licence ce qui clos le débat sur ce forum


----------



## yangbin (23 Décembre 2007)

Merci pour ta prompt reponse! A propos de la finition? Mac OS est beau, y'a pas photo, mais Linux? Linux est stable? plus que Mac OS ou pareil?


Merci


----------



## rizoto (23 Décembre 2007)

De manière général, Linux est assez stable mais en fait ca dépend de la distribution et la version que tu installes... Certaines sont plus stables que d'autres.

Au niveau logiciel, l'offre sous linux est plétorique, par contre beaucoup de ces logiciels sont en version bétas...

Pendant une longue période, j'ai utilisé Windows, Linux. depuis Maintenant que j'ai MacOsX, je ne boote quasiment plus sur ma partition linux.

Mon avis personnel sur linux est que pour l'utiliser correctement, il faut avoir et prendre le temps de le faire. Il faut aimer bidouiller. Inversement en choisissant une solution apple, tu es sur d'avoir un système pleinement opérationnel, facile à configurer et à utiliser et tu gardes la possibilité de pouvoir bidouiller si tu le souhaites....


----------



## brandelune (24 Décembre 2007)

Si le seul critère est le prix, et c'est un critère valide, il faut pencher pour Linux.

Tu peux choisir une machine avec des caractéristiques similaires à des Macs pour moins cher (Core 2 Duo, 2ghz, 2~4 Go Ram etc). Surtout la Ram, Apple la fait payer très cher au delà de celle installée en standard.

L'idée c'est que tu peux surtout faire tourner Linux sur des machines moins cher. Et pour ne pas regretter à l'avenir, tu peux même trouver des machines Mac d'occasion (PPC) qui te permettront de passer à Mac un jour. La plupart des distributions Linux (même les plus "modernes" : Ubuntu et autres) sont disponibles sur le Mac.

Au niveau professionnel, si les applications que tu utilises sont de niveau développement, Mac 10.5 ou n'importe quelle distribution Linux sont équivalents d'autant que Leopard est un UNIX certifié norme POSIX. C'est une des raisons pour lesquelles l'armée américaine a décidé de se fournir aussi en Macs.

Si tu as des besoins multilingues exotiques , Mac a une longueur d'avance, mais une machine Linux, avec les paramètres nécessaires peut faire l'équivalent.


----------



## Bilbo (24 Décembre 2007)

J'aime bien les "si ... alors ... sinon" des férus d'informatique. 

Achète un mac Intel. Mac OS X est fourni et tu pourras y installer Mac OS X, Linux, Windows, voire Solaris (pas testé pour ma part). En clair, tu fais ce que tu veux. Avec un PC tu n'as pas droit à Mac OS X et même s'il existe des solutions qui permettent de le faire tourner sur PC, elles sont illégales et surtout moins fiables.

À+


----------



## Blackbulls (29 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous.

Désolé Yangbin, si j'utilise ton post mais je me posais la même question que toi. Alors si ça ne te dérange pas, je continue sur ton post.

Ancien windosien (je ne sais pas si on peut dire cela ainsi), je suis passé depuis 3 mois à Linux. J'avais l'intention de passer sur Mac avant de connaitre Linux. Maintenant que je connais Linux, je me posais la même question que Yangbin auquelle vous avez répondu.

La question que je me pose maintenant est :

Ceux qui sont sur Mac et qui ont installé Linux aussi sur leur disque dur, qu'est-ce que vous trouvez de plus ou moins sympa sur Mac Os et Linux pour utiliser ces 2 systèmes d'exploitation ?


----------



## lifenight (30 Décembre 2007)

Mac os x a une interface plus limpide, tout y est simple et intuitif, il y a moults logiciels payants, libres ou freewares, sur linux c'est bien pour ceux qui aiment bricoler, mac os x c'est l'esprit "on le démarre, ça fonctionne"

Un Mac c'est un coup de coeur, puis c'est devenu la plate forme la plus universelle depuis le passage aux cpu intel, le mieux c'est d'essayer et vous verrez ce qui est le plus adapté à vos besoins, de toute façon on peut y mettre l'os que l'on veut


----------



## Trompe la Mort (30 Décembre 2007)

Blackbulls a dit:


> Ceux qui sont sur Mac et qui ont installé Linux aussi sur leur disque dur, qu'est-ce que vous trouvez de plus ou moins sympa sur Mac Os et Linux pour utiliser ces 2 systèmes d'exploitation ?


Le côté "sympa" d'un système d'exploitation est très subjectif. Pour avoir un peu tâté de linux sur PC et Mac, je sais que je déteste KDE et que je trouve Gnome bien plus agréable.

KDE est en fait plus proche de Windows et Gnome plus inspiré par MacOS (il n'y a qu'à voir le lecteur Rythmbox, copie presque identique des anciennes versions d'iTunes).
Donc, selon le gestionnaire que tu préfères, tu auras déjà une idée de si Mac OS X te plaira.

Mais là où Mac OS X est très supérieur à Gnome, c'est qu'il semble très bien fini, tout est déjà prêt pour brancher un deuxième écran, pour synchroniser tes adresses et ton agenda avec un téléphone bluetooth, et toutes ces choses qu'on n'arrive à faire sous Linux qu'en se creusant un minimum la tête, pour des résultats pas toujours à la hauteur.

Après, pour les logiciels, tout dépend de ce que tu utilises. iPhoto est bien, mais pas forcément supérieur à F-Spot par exemple. Si tu utilises OpenOffice, Firefox et Thunderbird, tu ne verras pas de grande différence en passant sur Mac. Par contre le Mac te donne accès à la suite Adobe, à Office, et aux logiciels de pointe en audio et vidéo.

À toi de voir. Mais quand on s'intéresse au Mac, et qu'on a envie d'y goûter, on est très rarement déçu. Enfin, c'est que qu'on m'a dit, puisque j'étais sur Mac bien avant de connaître Windows...


----------



## Blackbulls (30 Décembre 2007)

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Xeon (30 Décembre 2007)

moi personnellement j' ai testé ubuntu et mac os x  et le gros avantage que je trouve à linux est la non dépendance d' un entreprise parsque apple abuse sur pas mal de choses quand même mais je trouve aussi que linux fait pas fini et ait beaucoup moins beau et intuitif mais si un jour il le devient ou si une entreprise fait un OS qui réunit tout ça sans être pour autant aussi soûlante que apple ou microsoft je n' hésiterai pas mais là je rêve peut être un peu trop


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Décembre 2007)

Xeon a dit:


> moi personnellement j' ai testé ubuntu et mac os x  et le gros avantage que je trouve à linux est la non dépendance d' un entreprise parsque apple abuse sur pas mal de choses quand même mais je trouve aussi que linux fait pas fini et ait beaucoup moins beau et intuitif mais si un jour il le devient ou si une entreprise fait un OS qui réunit tout ça sans être pour autant aussi soûlante que apple ou microsoft je n' hésiterai pas mais là je rêve peut être un peu trop


En tout cas, Linux ne favorise pas l'orthographe ni la ponctuation... :mouais: 

Ils n'ont pas fini le correcteur orthographique ou tu n'as pas su le compiler ?


----------



## yannosOyannos (31 Décembre 2007)

Pour ma part, c'est Mac sans hésitations. Je tourne sur XP depuis des années, sur Mac X depuis 1 mois et j'ai tenté l'aventure Linux avec Ubuntu. Si tu aimes le bidouillage et t'arracher les cheveux, tu peux aller perdre du temps sur Linux. Il y a beaucoup à apprendre... Personnellement depuis mon escapade sur Mac, je trouve ce système bien léché (c'est une expression hein...) et effectivement comme dit plus haut, tu branches et ça marche. Il faut voir aussi les périphériques qui s'installeront car pour l'instant tous les matériels vendus sont Windows Ready. Pour Linux, il faut pas mal consulter les forums quand cela ne marche pas, rebidouiller les pilotes, etc... Pour Mac, je ne sais pas vu que j'ai un modèle assez ancien...  Je crois qu'au final, il faut pas se compliquer la tête avec l'informatique si tu souhaites juste profiter des machines et aller à l'essentiel.   Allez, bonne fin d'année à tous !


----------



## David_b (31 Décembre 2007)

yannosOyannos a dit:


> Pour ma part, c'est Mac sans hésitations. Je tourne sur XP depuis des années, sur Mac X depuis 1 mois et j'ai tenté l'aventure Linux avec Ubuntu. Si tu aimes le bidouillage et t'arracher les cheveux, tu peux aller perdre du temps sur Linux. !



Ca dépend aussi de ce que tu cherches 

Je viens de passer un portable sous Xubuntu (après Ubuntu) et c'est le mega pied.
Cet ordinateur ramait sous Windows XP, il ramait sous Gnome et j'avais pas le droit d'y mettre OSX (de toute façon, vu sa configuration ). Xubuntu l'a... libéré (facile, je sais :rateau.

C'est pas du temps perdu : j'apprécie sa légèreté et son autonomie, je suis content de pouvoir écrire dessus


----------



## NightWalker (31 Décembre 2007)

Il ne faut pas oublier que OS X est "basé" sur le noyau Unix. Et Leopard a été certifié Unix 03 aussi...

Donc concernant la base Unix, il est aussi stable, voir plus que les différentes distributions Linux.

La question maintenant concerne l'interface et les logiciels disponibles. Perso je trouve que l'interface OS X est la plus aboutie des interfaces unix, ne serait-ce que parce Apple a des obligations commerciales. Et pour les logiciels, une grande majorité des logiciels pro est disponible sur OS X. La certification Unix 03 permet de faire venir plus de logiciels Unix sur OS X. 

Voilà my 50 cents...


----------



## divoli (31 Décembre 2007)

Je dirais que MacOS X, c'est l'UNIX du riche, le royaume du "c'est joli, c'est pratique mais si tu veux l'avoir et tout ce qui s'en suit tu vas cracher au bassinet".

Les distributions Linux sont souvent sympa (je les découvre peu à peu, et je viens de me procurer un livre sur Ubuntu), économiquement disponibles pour tous puisque certaines sont gratuites et librement diffusables, tout comme bon nombre de logiciels les accompagnant.
L'état d'esprit n'est pas le même; on a pas l'impression de jouer les vaches à lait pour engrosser les profits ou dividendes des actionnaires d'Apple ou de Microsoft.

Par contre, l'apprentissage de Linux est manifestement beaucoup plus long et complexe que ceux de Windows et de MacOS X.

Quand on passe de OS X à Linux, c'est assez violent, il faut vraiment tout reprendre à zéro...


----------



## ddrmanxbxfr (31 Décembre 2007)

la question a mon avis n'est pas est-ce que sa vaut la peine mais plustot est-ce que tu est une personne qui recherche du plug-N-play ? Car sur linux enfait peut importe la distribution que tu va choisir tout peut etre configurable a ta maniere de bar en bar ce qui demande beaucoup d'expertise pour arriver a un resultat qui nous convient comme on le veut.Bien evidamement tu aura des distributions plus aboutis que d'autres mais il reste toujours la voie configure toi meme quand le programme n'est pas disponible dans les branches.Personellement j'ai fonctionner et je fonctionne toujours sur plusieurs pc avec une gentoo linux ( ma distribution prefere car elle permet d'avoir un large choix de packet et flexibilite).

Si on prend le cote mac os x c'est simple intuitif et tu ne te cassera pas le coco pour le faire marcher c'est plug-n-play.

Bon apres pour regler la question des certifications Mac Os X possede un noyau *bsd ce qui est une branche directe de Unix.Linux lui est un noyau inspirer de Unix mais linus tovlards n'as pas voulu qu'il soit une branche de unix car dans le temps la license coutait un prix exorbitant.Les 2 voie sont certifier POSIX et les standarts unix.

Une autre solution qui pourrait t'interreser aussi mais qui reste dans la complexite des systeme GNU ( Distributions linux ) sa serait de regarder au niveau des distributions bsd comme FreeBSD qui elle marche avec un noyau Bsd comme Mac Os X ou Darwin ( distribution Os X sans aqua cocoa et le tralala proprietaire. )


Maitenant au niveau des choix de logiciels.
Beaucoup plus de developeurs s'interresse a os X que linux ou bsd car ils ne veulent pas mettre leur code open source et niveau license sa fou un peut la merde si on veut.Tu retrouvera beaucoup plus de choix avec os x que linux ou bsd sa je peut te l'assurer mais on s'en sort quand meme pas mal et en cherchant un peut sur linux tu arrivera a trouver des equivalents toujours cependant combien de temps tu cherchera pour le trouver ou le programmer si il n'existe pas.. 


Voila c'etait mes 2 cents.


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Décembre 2007)

Non, vraiment, le correcteur orthographique sur Linux laisse fortement à désirer.


----------



## ddrmanxbxfr (1 Janvier 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Non, vraiment, le correcteur orthographique sur Linux laisse fortement à désirer.



bon bien tien un coup parti suggestion un correcteur orthographique intégrer au forum sa serait bien non ?

perso le problème chez moi c'est que je n'est pas d'accent ( clavier US qwerty inside )


----------



## divoli (1 Janvier 2008)

ddrmanxbxfr a dit:


> perso le problème chez moi c'est que je n'est pas d'accent ( clavier US qwerty inside )



Ce n'est pas qu'un problème d'accent; il y a presque une faute à chaque mot.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ce n'est pas qu'un problème d'accent; il y a presque une faute à chaque mot.




non, c'est du langage de programmation. C'est pour ça. 


Je comprends mieux certains bug tout à coup.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2008)

yangbin a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je me pose pas mal de questions, peut etre trop  !
> 
> ...




J'utilise les deux, Ubuntu sur un Pc de bureau, OSX sur un portable. Et bien si j'avais connu Ubuntu avant, j'aurais acheté un PC portable, et pour 700  de moins j'aurais eu sensiblement la même chose. Ca fait quand même réfléchir... Ubuntu est vraiment automatisée, et ça ne va aller qu'en s'améliorant, il suffit de voir la 7.04 et la 7.10 qui vient de sortir.

Le point crucial est le choix du matériel. Une machine optimisée pour Linux, c'est à dire avec l'ensemble du matériel pris en charge, de la carte graphique à la webcam, te donne un système souple, stable et sécurisé. Et avec Gnome + compyz, joli. Le logiciels s'installent par coché/décoché dans le gestionnaire de paquetage Synaptic.

Bien sûr tout n'est quand même pas aussi simple  que sous OSX, ni si beau. Car cet OS c'est vraiment un régal. Mais à quel prix...


----------



## David_b (27 Janvier 2008)

hanta-yo a dit:


> Bien sûr tout n'est quand même pas aussi simple  que sous OSX, ni si beau. Car cet OS c'est vraiment un régal. Mais à quel prix...


Et tu n'as pas tous les softs : InDesign, Photoshop, Illustrator... ou même Word. 
Même si j'utilise Gimp et Scribus chez moi, au boulot c'est Photoshop + InDesign.


Sinon c'est vrai que Ubuntu 7.10 sur un PC "bien compatible" c'est pas mal du tout. Assez bien pour que je l'utilise en tout cas


----------



## clampin (3 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ce n'est pas qu'un problème d'accent; il y a presque une faute à chaque mot.



Pourtant, dans FireFox on peut installer un beau correcteur..... Mais bon, il faut avoir le courage de l'installer....


----------



## loeil (1 Avril 2008)

Et bien moi, je viens de Linux! Mon vieux PC n'en pouvant plus j'ai cédé au chant des sirènes d'apple qui me faisaient miroiter plein d'applications sympathique comme lightroom et aperture (ben oui, mon truc c'est la photo). mais après quelques semaines d'essais, je commence à regretter mon choix. Aperture et lightroom n'ont pas réussi à détrôner  mon  logiciel de traitement  favori qui bien que payant tournait sous linux, et qu'elles soient payantes ou "freeware" les applications proposées sous Mac n'arrivent pas à remplacer correctement celles que je faisais tourner sous Ubuntu. J'ai bien essayé quelques solutions pour faire tourner mes applis de "l'univers du libre" sous Mac Os dont l'architecture semble pourtant semblable, mais sans succès. Et la communauté des utilisateurs Mac qui, moins aventureuse, préfère rester sagement dans l'enclos douillet des outils "officiel" que de sortir des sentiers battus, n'offre pas beaucoup d'assistance pour ce faire. Alors il est pas impossible que mon bel Imac tourne prochainement sous linux. Dommage, c'est vrai qu'il est beau Leopard, mais si on peut pas faire ce que l'on veut avec...


----------



## kone (1 Avril 2008)

loeil a dit:


> . Aperture et lightroom n'ont pas réussi à détrôner  mon  logiciel de traitement  favori qui bien que payant tournait sous linux, et qu'elles soient payantes ou "freeware" les applications proposées sous Mac n'arrivent pas à remplacer correctement celles que je faisais tourner sous Ubuntu.



C'était quoi ton appli favorite sous linux? 



loeil a dit:


> J'ai bien essayé quelques solutions pour faire tourner mes applis de "l'univers du libre" sous Mac Os dont l'architecture semble pourtant semblable, mais sans succès. *Et la communauté des utilisateurs Mac qui, moins aventureuse, préfère rester sagement dans l'enclos douillet des outils "officiel" que de sortir des sentiers battus, n'offre pas beaucoup d'assistance pour ce faire. Alors il est pas impossible que mon bel Imac tourne prochainement sous linux. Dommage, c'est vrai qu'il est beau Leopard, mais si on peut pas faire ce que l'on veut avec...*



Ou alors tu n'as pas cherché au bon endroit, peut être. Par ailleurs, quand je lis les propos sur Ubuntu (la distro du desktop, le proselytisme à tout crain à base de "viendez sur Ubuntu c'est top et facile") j'ai pas l'impression qu'on ait affaire à des rois de l'aventures. Si tu veux des infos pour utiliser macports ou fink tu en trouveras en veux-tu en voilà, et bon nombre d'applis se compilent sans trop de difficultés.

Maintenant je voudrais pas dire qu'os X convient tout le temps  à tout le monde et pour toutes choses (j'ai moi meme une distro grml que je lance sous parallels une fois tous les 36 du mois). Mais la facon dont tu formules ton opinion fait un peu penser que tu t'es pas beaucoup forcer pour essayer (et oui si tu voulais retrouver tous les workflow d'ubuntu à l'identique c'est perdu, mais parfois changer ses habitudes aide aussi).


----------



## rizoto (1 Avril 2008)

Clair d'autant plus que The gimp (qui doit être son logiciel favori) tourne sous OSx sans installation préalable de Fink ou macports donc... Son explication ne tient pas debout, je trouve


----------



## David_b (1 Avril 2008)

loeil a dit:


> J'ai bien essayé quelques solutions pour faire tourner mes applis de "l'univers du libre" sous Mac Os dont l'architecture semble pourtant semblable, mais sans succès. Et *la communauté des utilisateurs Mac *qui, moins aventureuse, préfère rester sagement dans l'enclos douillet des outils "officiel" que de sortir des sentiers battus, *n'offre pas beaucoup d'assistance pour ce faire*.


La communauté ? c'est toi aussi... vas-y explique-nous 


Je suis preneur (mon métier) de tes réflexions sur Linux et la photo, parce que tu dois être le premier photographe que je rencontre qui trouve plus de solutions viables sous Linux que sous Mac (ou Windows). ca m'intéresse beaucoup. 

Aurais-tu la gentillesse de développer un peu ? 
Quel est ce logiciel meilleur que Aperture/Lightroom ? LightZone ? il existe pour Mac 

Si tu préfères, je suis dispo par email et par MP


----------



## loeil (1 Avril 2008)

Mon post aurait-il déchainé les passions? Bon, sérieusement, je n'ai pas de réel reproche à faire à Mac Os , mais je vais vous faire à tous une réponses, pour essayer de faire valoir mon point de vue (qui reste personnel, chacun voit midi à sa porte et je ne reprocherai à quiconque d'utiliser le système et les applications qui leur conviennent tant qu'ils y trouvent leur compte). D'abord,  rizoto, ton post fut bref la réponse le sera aussi. Oui, Gimp fonctionne très bien sous Mac, je l'ai installé sans difficultés, mais Gimp, comme Photoshop ne sont pas des logiciels que j'aime à utiliser. 
Kone, je ne prétends pas que Linux, pas même avec Ubuntu, soit "top et facile", j'ai juste dit que j'en venais. J'y ai eu d'ailleurs au début à m'arracher les cheveux quelques temps histoire de le paramétrer. Mais une fois le système en place il me donnait pleine et entière satisfaction. Quand arrivé sous mac, j'ai voulu retrouver ma procédure de traitement d'images (je la détaillerai plus loin pour David) je me suis trouvé dans l'impossibilité de remplacer une des trois applis que j'utilisai auparavant. J'ai bien trouvé des tutos pour Fink et pour DarwinPorts (la plupart en Anglais, ce n'est pas ma tasse de thé mais j'ai fait avec) j'ai même réussi à lancer  l'appli voulu sous Mac Os, mais il semble qu'elle n'y fonctionne pas. Alors effectivement je n'ai peut être pas frappé aux bonnes portes, car quand j'ai essayé d'obtenir le p'tit coup de pouce pour finaliser cette installation et corriger l'erreur que j'avais du faire, les rares réponses que j'ai obtenu (quand j'en ai obtenu) ont toutes été du type "rentre dans le moule, utilise iPhoto". J'ai aussi essayé nombre de solutions proposé dans les fils relatifs à ce type d'applis, mais je n'ai trouvé aucun équivalent.
Bon, David, à nous maintenant, Sous Linux j'utilisais essentiellement deux softs, Bibble Pro et Gthumb, auquel parfois s'ajoutait Gimp pour signer les images que je publie sur le net. Il faut que je te précise que moi, je ne suis pas un professionnel de la photo (loin s'en faut) et de fait mes exigences sont toutes différentes de celles que peuvent avoir les pro. Moi je fait des photos pour des joueurs de rugby, chaque Dimanche j'accompagne une équipe de rugby et je reviens à la maison avec près de 1000 photos à chaque fois (équipe première plus équipe réserve, environ 500 photos par match) et les rugbymens, qui ne sont pas des critiques bien sévères exigent à chaque fois de pouvoir voir "toutes" les photos, même les ratées. Je shoote en .RAW,  et je convertit mes fichiers en .jpeg avec Bibble qui offre des possibilité de traitement aussi vaste qu'Aperture  ou Lightroom avec en plus, une licence Noise Ninja intégrée pour le traitement du "bruit" (avec mon petit matériel, quand le match se joue sous la pluie, ou sous un ciel bien sombre je suis obligé de monter en sensibilité ce qui en génère parfois à profusion). Bibble se présente sous la forme d'une visionneuse qui va directement lire les photos dans leur répertoire sans créer de bibliothèque, le traitement se fait en "file de travail" (c'est un peu comme une file d'impression, pendant que tu corriges la seconde la première entame son traitement) et envoie les images converties dans le répertoire de ton choix. Bibble Pro est multi plateforme et fonctionne à merveille avec Mac. c'est ensuite que je fais intervenir Gthumb. Gthumb c'est "l'appli" qui me manque avec Mac. Si elle offre des outils de correction (yeux rouges, lumière, contraste...) qui sont de peu d'intéret, son outil de recadrage est d'une efficacité remarquable, avec, je peux définir le format de recadrage (exprimé en pixels) de mon choix tout en garantissant le respect des proportions originales, ce que ne me permet pas iPhoto, Iphoto va me permettre de conserver les proportions originales, mais si je veux imposer un format de 2400x1604 pour plusieurs photos à la suite, je dois le faire à la souris et au juger. Mais la vrai force de Gthumb, et ça je ne l'ai retrouvé dans aucune application, c'est qu'elle me permet de copier, ou déplacer mes images tout en restant dans la visionneuse (j'ai pas précisé? Gthumb est une visionneuse, j'aime bien les visionneuses) vers le répertoire de mon choix. Mon architecture photo est simple, dans mon repertoire image il y a trois sous répertoires qui sont : image raw, image jpeg et blog j'importe mes photos de l'apn vers image raw, avec bibble je les convertis vers image jpeg et ensuite j'utilise Gthumb pour faire la sélection destiné à être imprimé ou mise en ligne que je range dans mon répertoire blog. Les images des dossiers raw et jepg sont ensuite gravé sur dvd, les raw pour mes archives, les jpeg pour les joueurs désireux de voir toutes les photos. Alors quand on me dit, modifies tes habitudes, adaptes toi à ton outil, j'ai du mal, ça me rappelle le cp, quand la maitresse me donnait des coups de rêgle sur les doigts car je m'obstinai à tenir mon stylo de la main gauche. Les moules j'aimes pas m'y couler, j'aime les manger avec des frites 
Bon, ben voilà, je crois que j'ai tout dit, c'est un peu long mais je ne sais pas faire simple, c'est peut être pour ça que je me sentais bien sous Linux.

Pour conclure, Mac Os c'est bien, c'est comme Linux, avec tout plein d'assistances que Linux n'à pas, alors si on y trouve son bonheur, il n'est pas utile d'aller voir du coté du "libre".

P.S. Dis Kone, tu la connais la bonne porte?


----------



## mocmoc (1 Avril 2008)

mac

mais de toutes facon tu peu faire cohabiter nunux et mac.


----------



## loeil (1 Avril 2008)

mocmoc a dit:


> mac
> 
> mais de toutes facon tu peu faire cohabiter nunux et mac.


 Oui, je peux, mais 95% de mon utilisation de l'ordi c'est mes photos, donc si je n'arrive pas à solutionner mon problème (j'ai pas encore renoncé) je risque fort de passer 100% de mon temps sous linux...


----------



## divoli (1 Avril 2008)

C'est vrai que cela devient des débats d'arrière garde, à une époque ou l'on peut installer un triple boot Linux-MacOS-Windows sur son Mac, et que l'on peut également installer Windows et Linux sous forme de machines virtuelles...


----------



## kone (1 Avril 2008)

> Kone, je ne prétends pas que Linux, pas même avec Ubuntu, soit "top et facile", j'ai juste dit que j'en venais. J'y ai eu d'ailleurs au début à m'arracher les cheveux quelques temps histoire de le paramétrer.



Ce que je notais, c'est qu'il est paradoxal de dire que la "communauté " mac manque de gout de l'aventure, alors que l'essentiel du marketing d'ubuntu est sa simplicité et que cette "communauté" là, pour comprendre un certain nombre de personnes très compétentes, fait aussi la part belle au newbies, qui ne sont pas exactement aventureux. 

Je ne critique aucunement ta venue de linux, j'y ai aussi passé quelques années (redhat puis fedora au moment de l'embranchement). 

Autre élément que je trouvais étonnant, c'est de changer de systeme, sans vouloir faire évoluer son workflow. C'est au minimum une attitude empreinte de légèreté: tu n'as pas clairement établi tes besoins a priori, ou tu n'es pas pret à avancer vers d'autres outils.

Concernant Gthumb, si je ne m'abuse ca vient de gnome ce bidule, et il me semble bien que les paquets gnome sont dispo sous fink et/ou macports, apres j'ignore si gthumb en particulier est la, mais sa compil ne doit pas tout à fait etre impossible (bien que je reconnaisse que compiler une appli gnome sous mac nécessite un gout pronnoncé pour l'aventure.

Pour le batch processing, tu as une foultitude de solutions sous mac: automator, ou autres (on peut coder des choses parfois aussi, si on a des besoins tres spécifiques et là aussi c'est l'aventure). 

Ce qui a suscité ma réponse n'est pas une défense clanique de mac os x, mais plutot le caractère légèrement spécieux de ton argumentation (en particulier sur la "communauté" frileuse d'os x).


> P.S. Dis Kone, tu la connais la bonne porte?


Pas compris, désolé.


----------



## David_b (1 Avril 2008)

kone a dit:


> le caractère légèrement spécieux de ton argumentation (en particulier sur la "communauté" frileuse d'os x).


En même temps, là, j'avoue que je mettrais bien une petite laine :rateau: 
 
N'empêche, c'est pas courant les postes où on nous explique que Linux c'est mieux que OSX (généralement, c'est Windows et ça dégénère vite en franche rigolade ). J'aurais bien aimé un peu plus d'arguments, mais je trouve ça intéressant quand même.
Pour utiliser Linux (frileux je suis, mais pas à ce point), je vois pas en quoi Gthumb est à ce point dur à remplacer sur Mac??? (là encore pour polluer le fil, n'hésite pas à me MP)

Bibble Pro j'ai jamais accroché, désolé 

J'espère que tu trouveras ce qui te convient sous OSX, sinon comme on te l'a signalé Linux fonctionnera sur ton Mac.


----------



## Arcamis (12 Avril 2008)

Si tu veux des avis sur linux, va plutôt sur des forums linuxiens. Bien sûr ils seront aussi orientés, mais au moins ceux qui te répondront seront des "pros" de linux et sauront mieux de quoi ils parlent .

Avis personnel maintenant: Linux n'est pas difficile à prendre en main. Il faut juste un temps d'adaptation parce qu'on a été formaté durant des années à d'autres habitudes. De plus la documentation est pléthorique sur le net et les forums communautaires formidables. Il faut juste du temps et l'envie de s'y mettre.
L'aspect esthétique est un autre problème. De base, oui, mac OS X est bien plus beau, mais Gnome comme KDE peuvent être tweakés à mort. J'ai Gnome avec compiz fusion sur un de mes ordis, je défie qui que ce soit de me dire que c'est laid . Et si l'on est amoureux des docks, il y en a plein. Si on trouve son linux laid, c'est qu'on a vraiment pas cherché à améliorer son esthétique.
Le maître mot de linux c'est la liberté. C'est toi le maître à bord . Il faut mettre les mains dans le cambouis mais au moins on peut faire ce que l'on veut, comme on veut. Quant aux logiciels, hormis certains logiciels pros et quelques jeux (si on oublie que Wine en émule beaucoup), il y en a plein...
Linux est aussi monstrueux niveau sécurité. L'avantage de l'open source est que le code est vu, revu, par des centaines, des milliers de développeurs. Quand une faille est trouvée sur une distro, le bug est vite remonté et vite corrigé. Maintenant toutes les distros ne tournent pas aussi bien sur tous les ordis, question de matériel. La stabilité légendaire de Linux, c'est avant tout celle de son kernel.
Même si je suis avant tout un grand fan d'Apple, j'aimerai toujours Linux, ne serait-ce que par son extraordinaire aventure humaine. Bien sûr il y a aussi des c... qui méprisent ceux qui ne savent pas coder avec leurs dix doigts, mais globalement, il y a une vision, une éthique, que je trouve révolutionnaire.
Enfin, grace à Linux, j'ai pu réparer de vieux ordis dans mon entourage et permettre d'avoir un super OS à des personnes qui ont tout sauf les moyens de payer des licences windows (je parle de PC, bien entendu). L'informatique à portée de toutes les bourses.


----------



## Laurent_h (12 Avril 2008)

Arcamis a dit:


> Même si je suis avant tout un grand fan d'Apple, j'aimerai toujours Linux, ne serait-ce que par son extraordinaire aventure humaine.



+1


----------



## Nitiel (14 Avril 2008)

Je te conseille fedora 9 avec KDE 4


----------



## Arcamis (16 Avril 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Je te conseille fedora 9 avec KDE 4



Heu pour un débutant très motivé alors . Fedora 9 sort en juin je crois (elle est encore en beta) et cette distro étant branchée "high tech", mieux vaut avoir un minimum d'expérience pour en profiter ou être prêt à bricoler. Je sais bien que Fedora est assez stable, mais son but premier reste d'utiliser ce qu'il y a de plus récent presque en avant-première (pulse audio par ex ne sera dispo que dans la Hardy chez Ubuntu alors que c'était dispo sur Fedora dès la 8). 
KDE 4 n'est pas encore mature, loin s'en faut, la version 4.1 ne sortira d'ailleurs pas avant juin ou juillet. Là aussi, c'est peut-être un peu tôt pour le débutant. KDE 3.5 est bien plus éprouvé en attendant. Sans oublier que Fedora est plutôt natif Gnome même si ça s'est bien arrangé .


----------



## Nitiel (17 Avril 2008)

Arcamis a dit:


> Heu pour un débutant très motivé alors . Fedora 9 sort en juin je crois (elle est encore en beta) et cette distro étant branchée "high tech", mieux vaut avoir un minimum d'expérience pour en profiter ou être prêt à bricoler. Je sais bien que Fedora est assez stable, mais son but premier reste d'utiliser ce qu'il y a de plus récent presque en avant-première (pulse audio par ex ne sera dispo que dans la Hardy chez Ubuntu alors que c'était dispo sur Fedora dès la 8).
> KDE 4 n'est pas encore mature, loin s'en faut, la version 4.1 ne sortira d'ailleurs pas avant juin ou juillet. Là aussi, c'est peut-être un peu tôt pour le débutant. KDE 3.5 est bien plus éprouvé en attendant. Sans oublier que Fedora est plutôt natif Gnome même si ça s'est bien arrangé .


 
C'est quand meme l'argement utilisable pour un débutant, apres avec la communauté on aprend vite !
sinon il y a pc bsd et desktop bsd qui sont pas mal sinon ubuntu est quand meme un bon choix​


----------



## Peiozeph (17 Avril 2008)

ddrmanxbxfr a dit:


> bon bien tien un coup parti suggestion un correcteur orthographique intégrer au forum sa serait bien non ?
> 
> perso le problème chez moi c'est que je n'est pas d'accent ( clavier US qwerty inside )



N'empêche que là, avec quelques efforts tu dois pouvoir y arriver, même sans les accents.
Je suis moi aussi avec un clavier Qwerty certes c'est pas pratique pour les accents mais la grammaire et la conjugaison on y arrive !!!!!!!   

bon bien tien*s* (tu tiens) un coup parti*e* (une partie c'est féminin) suggestion un correcteur orthographique intégr*é* (participe passé) au forum *cel*a (Ca, cela quand tu peut remplacer l'un part l'autre) serait bien non ?

perso le problème chez moi c'est que je n'*ai* (verbe avoir) pas d'accent

Autre alternative, tu tapes tes messages dans Word ou Pages et tu lances la correction orthographique, après tu fais un joli copier/coller dans le post.

Non parce que Merde c'est horrible à lire toutes ces fautes......
C'est comme un musicien qui écoute un morceau de musique avec des fausses notes, ça lui vrille les tympans, ben c'est pareil pour l'orthographe, ça me fait mal aux neurones.


----------



## daffyb (21 Avril 2008)

Pour redimentionner des photos, j'utilise SmallImage 2
Sinon, tu peux faire un workflow automator que tu sauves en action pour dossier (je ne me souviens plus de terme exact). Tu attaches cette action à un dossier et dès que tu glisses un fichier dans ce dossier, le script est lancé. Il pourrait copier la photo dans un autre dossier et la redimentionner à la volée.
Je ne sais pas si c'est une solution que tu recherches, mais au cas où tu ne connaissais pas, ça peut être un bon workflow


----------



## Azaly (3 Mai 2008)

Hello

Moi j'ai utilisé mandriva mais il semblerait qu'avec mon PC ça ne soit pas vraiment compatible (enfin surtout avec ma carte graphique) et j'ai passé un mois à me prendre la tête, à faire des ré-install, à poser des questions sur les forums, jusqu'à en oublier de vivre, si je puis dire! Je veux bien apprendre, explorer, mais le but d'un machine c'est quand même d'être opérationnelle alors le côté "ready to use" de Mac OS X me tente bien ainsi que son aspect simple, intuitif, et beau! J'attends la bonne occaz (refurb ou e-bay) pour switcher!

Mais il est vrai que l'idéologie linux c'est beau, une informatique libre et gratuite et mieux que l'OS utilisé par 95% de la population à prix fort!
Après, Bill ou Steve, même combat, à savoir $$, mais bon je me dis que l'un peut au moins se vanter de proposer de la qualité sans chercher à écraser les autres.

Par contre j'aime bien compiz sous linux, y a-t-il des programmes un peu pareil sous Mac ? Genre pour les effets "flottants" des fenêtres ?
Y a-t-il aussi des effets de transparence sous Leopard ?

C'est peut-être faux mais j'ai l'impression que linux est plus "personnalisable" que Mac OS...

et les programmes linux, ils sont faciles à trouver pour mac ?

Voilà, quelques questions que je me pose!


----------



## rizoto (3 Mai 2008)

Linux ce n'est pas forcément gratuit. Mandriva propose d'ailleurs des versions payantes de sa distribution. 

Compiz c'est rigolo 10 minutes mais au quotidien c'est plutôt fatiguant.

Oui Linux est plus personnalisable que MacOS, tu as déja le choix parmis plusieurs interfaces utilisateurs (gnome, kde, E11, openbox...) qui sont toutes personnalisables.

 C'est amusant quand tu as le temps mais quand tu souhaites juste utiliser ton ordinateur ca présente peu d'intêret sur le long terme... L'interface MacOSx est moins customisable mais elle est très bien conçue à la base. A ton avis, pourquoi voit on tant de bureau customisé MacOSX like (dock, fenêtres, icones) sur les forums linux?  

Comme on dis, MAcOs : souvent copié, jamais égalé (pour le moment  )

Certains programmes sont installables sur mac via fink (KDE entre autres). Je n'ai jamais essayé car cela semble assez long et pas évident.


----------



## Azaly (3 Mai 2008)

Oui c'est sûr que c'est pour ça que j'ai abandonné linux, j'avais plus le temps et ça marchait mal sur mon ordi, et j'en avais un peu marre de ne faire que des réglages. Je pensais pas dire ça un jour mais ma vie a retrouvé son calme depuis que je suis retournée chez windows! Enfin ça veut pas dire que je suis fan de windows non plus...

Compiz j'étais obligé de le laisser pour faire fonctionner le dock avant-window-navigator (oui, je suis fan des docks, je n'envisage pas d'avoir un ordi sans! bravo à Mac OS pour ça!) mais j'aime bien l'effet "fenêtre flottante et ondulante", j'ai lu qu'il y avait qqch de similaire sur Mac OS, vous en avez entendu parler ? C'est facile à utiliser/installer ? Le cube je ne m'en sers pas non plus...

Et pour les programmes, à part des trucs comme fink ou Macports, y en a-t-il directement en dmg ?

Question personnalisation, c'est juste au niveau des icônes (par ex j'aime bien que mon dossier vidéos est une icône de bobine, que mon dossier musique une icône d'un CD ou d'une note de musique, etc)


----------



## rizoto (3 Mai 2008)

Pour les icônes aucun soucis, tu as candybar et un autre logiciel gratuit (dont je ne me souviens pas du nom) qui te permettent de changer facilement tes icônes.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Mai 2008)

Linux ?


----------



## lifenight (4 Mai 2008)

Aperçu sur Léopard redimensionne très bien les photos


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2008)

Azaly a dit:


> Moi j'ai utilisé mandriva mais il semblerait qu'avec mon PC ça ne soit pas vraiment compatible (enfin surtout avec ma carte graphique) et j'ai passé un mois à me prendre la tête



Tout pareil pour pour moi. Vous ne pouvez même pas vous imaginez le bonheur que j'ai éprouvé après avoir réinstaller XP SP1. Après ma désastreuse expérience Linux, Windows me semblait être le meilleur système d'exploitation n'ayant jamais existé.
Parait que linux c'est bien, mais si on est pas un  dieu en informatique c'est totalement incompréhensible et donc inutilisable.
Et puis j'ai tenté l'expérience Mac. Au début j'étais un peu perdu, mais comme l'interface est extrêmement intuitive je m'y suis rapidement retrouvé et je sais désormais que Windows n'est pas le meilleur système d'exploitation .
Donc je dirais que pour un utilisateur lambda qui veut juste se servir de son ordinateur, il a le choix entre OsX et windows. Et linux c'est pour le féru d'informatique qui adore bidouiller dans tous les sens.
Et ça me rappelle la fac où ils avaient installer linux sur tous les PCs de la salle informatique. Du coup personne ne s'en servait car personne n'y comprenait rien. Jusqu'au jour où quelqu'un a trouvé l'astuce pour faire booté les PCs sur Windows au démarrage.

Mais comme mon expérience linux date d'environ 2 ans, peut être que les choses ont changés depuis et qu'il existe des versions de linux compréhensibles par le commun des mortels.


----------



## Azaly (4 Mai 2008)

Oui en effet certains distro sont un peu plus abordables (mandriva, ubuntu...) mais tout dépend aussi du matériel! Moi je n'avais pas les bons drivers de la carte graphique donc au début impossible de régler l'image en lecture vidéo (important pour moi vu que sur un portable on ne peut pas régler l'écran), image saccadée, après ça s'est réglé avec la nouvelle version mais en changeant le kernel, tout a buggé! Ensuite lecteur SD non "monté", webcam et micro pas reconnus, son moins bien que sous windows, des bugs de l'interface aussi (sur KDE surtout), puis à chaque fois que j'allais sous windows ça faisait planter linux!

Mais parait qu'avec un bon matos compatible c'est le pied! Bien que mieux que windows avec son boot interminable, ses programmes qui mettrent 4 ans à s'allumer, ses ralentissements inopportuns, etc

Cependant pour la stabilité ne soyons pas médisants, XP est très stable, jamais vraiment eu de problème, et là avec le SP1 j'ai l'impression que Vista s'est améliorée! Déjà avant j'avais un problème de mise en veille et le problème a disparu (depuis ré-installation ou SP1 je ne saurais dire)
Mais bon je pense que Leopard est le meilleur système!
Ce qui me fait chier c'est de racheter un ordi pour pouvoir l'utiliser, surtout que j'aimerais un 17" donc... 
L'avantage de linux c'est qu'il est gratuit!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2008)

Azaly a dit:


> Oui en effet certains distro sont un peu plus abordables (mandriva, ubuntu...) mais tout dépend aussi du matériel! Moi je n'avais pas les bons drivers de la carte graphique donc au début impossible de régler l'image en lecture vidéo (important pour moi vu que sur un portable on ne peut pas régler l'écran), image saccadée, après ça s'est réglé avec la nouvelle version mais en changeant le kernel, tout a buggé! Ensuite lecteur SD non "monté", webcam et micro pas reconnus, son moins bien que sous windows, des bugs de l'interface aussi (sur KDE surtout), puis à chaque fois que j'allais sous windows ça faisait planter linux!



Ben, t'es vachement plus balaise que moi  .
Moi, le seul truc que j'ai jamais réussi à faire sous linux, c'est ouvrir un truc qui ressemblait plus ou moins à un traitement de texte. Et encore c'était accidentel, impossible de le refaire par la suite. Je suis jamais parvenu à trouver dans quel arborescence il fallait aller pour lancer les applications.
Et pourtant c'était une version de chez mandriva. Si c'est à ça que ressemble un distribution "abordable" sous linux, je me demande bien à quoi peut bien ressembler une version "complexe" de linux.


----------



## Dr_cube (4 Mai 2008)

Même si certains essayent de rendre Linux convivial et abordable par tous, ça reste quand même très difficile d'accès. Sur l'échelle de la prise de tête, Linux est pire que Windows (même Ubuntu). Il faut vraiment être un geek et/ou un informaticien pour s'en sortir et pour apprécier Linux. 

C'est bien simple, je peux donner Windows à ma mère, elle me fera juste chier avec ses émoticones MSN ou ses virus reçus dans Hotmail. Mais elle arrivera à s'en servir quand même. 
Si j'installe Linux sur le PC de ma mère, elle ne pourra plus utiliser l'ordi. 
La meilleure solution pour ceux qui n'y connaissent rien reste MacOSX. 

Et la meilleure solution pour les informaticiens reste aussi MacOSX, pour des raisons évidentes que je ne vais pas détailler. 

Seuls les geeks et certains informaticiens ont besoin d'utiliser Linux tous les jours. Les autres peuvent l'installer, mais ne doivent pas s'embêter avec ça tous les jours. Le reste du temps le mieux est d'utiliser MacOSX ^^.


----------



## Thierry6 (4 Mai 2008)

Que Linux, même avec une distri comme Ubuntu, ne soit pas aussi convivial que MacOSX, d'accord, maintenant dire que Linux est réservé aux Geeks, c'est un peu avoir 5 ans de retard, non ? je ne sais pas ce que fait ta mère, mais n'y a t il pas des administrations, municipalités (je pense à Munich) qui ont passé ou sont en train de passer tous leurs postes utilisateurs en Linux ? et j'imagine que parmi les 14.000 postes de Munich il doit en avoir quelques miliers qui ont le même niveau que ta mère ? un peu de mesure


----------



## rizoto (4 Mai 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> Moi, le seul truc que j'ai jamais réussi à faire sous linux, c'est ouvrir un truc qui ressemblait plus ou moins à un traitement de texte. Et encore c'était accidentel, impossible de le refaire par la suite. Je suis jamais parvenu à trouver dans quel arborescence il fallait aller pour lancer les applications.



Faut pas éxagérer, c'est devenu beaucoup plus abordable que ça ne l'a était.



pithiviers a dit:


> Et pourtant c'était une version de chez mandriva. Si c'est à ça que ressemble un distribution "abordable" sous linux, je me demande bien à quoi peut bien ressembler une version "complexe" de linux.



La plupart des distributions (simples ou complexes) ont la même apparence puisque elles proposent les mêmes choix d'interfaces utilisateurs.

Une debian sous KDE aura quasiment la même "tête" qu'une mandriva sous KDE


----------



## NightWalker (4 Mai 2008)

Thierry6 a dit:


> Que Linux, même avec une distri comme Ubuntu, ne soit pas aussi convivial que MacOSX, d'accord, maintenant dire que Linux est réservé aux Geeks, c'est un peu avoir 5 ans de retard, non ? je ne sais pas ce que fait ta mère, mais n'y a t il pas des administrations, municipalités (je pense à Munich) qui ont passé ou sont en train de passer tous leurs postes utilisateurs en Linux ? et j'imagine que parmi les 14.000 postes de Munich il doit en avoir quelques miliers qui ont le même niveau que ta mère ? un peu de mesure


Incomparable par rapport à une utilisation personnelle... Dans ce type d'établissement, tu as un service informatique avec des spécialistes qui sont là pour la gestion, les maintenances courantes, les éventuelles mise à jour du système ou installation des logiciels et des éventuels drivers. Demander à une secrétaire (pas une généralité hein) d'utiliser OpenOffice sous Linux ne lui posera pas de problème, mais activer et configurer le réseau/accès internet, installer le driver de sa nouvelle imprimante et effectuer la maintenance de sa machine, ça c'est une autre histoire...

Et cette partie là n'est pas encore à la portée de tout le monde, même si au niveau de l'interface, Linux se rapproche des systèmes d'exploitation comme Windows ou OS X.


----------



## rizoto (4 Mai 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> activer et configurer le réseau/accès internet, installer le driver de sa nouvelle imprimante et effectuer la maintenance de sa machine, ça c'est une autre histoire...
> 
> Et cette partie là n'est pas encore à la portée de tout le monde, même si au niveau de l'interface, Linux se rapproche des systèmes d'exploitation comme Windows ou OS X.



ce n'est que mon avis personnel, mais je pense qu'une personne incapable de configurer son interface réseau sur linux (type ubuntu, mandriva) ne sera pas capable de le faire sous Osx.

Concernant l'installation de drivers, c'est beaucoup moins vrai. Très peu de fabricants informatiques proposent des drivers pour Linux. Donc OSx a ce niveau est bien mieux.

A ce propos, Canon propose t-il enfin des drivers Linux pour ces imprimantes?


----------



## NightWalker (4 Mai 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> ce n'est que mon avis personnel, mais je pense qu'une personne incapable de configurer son interface réseau sur linux (type ubuntu, mandriva) ne sera pas capable de le faire sous Osx.


Ce que tu dis peut être vrai aussi...


----------



## Azaly (4 Mai 2008)

Oui sur le site canon japonais on trouve les drivers... mais par contre la nouvelle version de mandriva a reconnu direct mon imprimante, pas besoin de drivers!

Bah mandriva l'interface est simple justement: sous KDE un menu "démarrer" bien mieux foutu que sous windows, plus clair, plus organisé, sous Gnome euh il y a un menyu "applications" tout simplement. Le centre de contrôle permet de gérer pas mal de trucs, périphériques, etc. Désormais la base urpmi pour gérer les logiciels est facile à installer et après hop, on coche, on décoche, rien de plus facile!! ce qui est bien c'est qu'on peut installer plusieurs programmes en même temps en moins d'une minute! Je pense pas que Mac OS X puisse faire, même si ça a l'air simple aussi^^

Non, l'interface de linux est désormais simple, c'est la gestion matériel-drivers qui l'est moins!!! et il y a des bugs aussi, surtout avec KDE (freeze total lol)

Sinon cette partie de mes interrogations a un peu été zappée lol: est-ce qu'on trouve facilement des programmes linux au format dmg ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2008)

Azaly a dit:


> Sinon cette partie de mes interrogations a un peu été zappée lol: est-ce qu'on trouve facilement des programmes linux au format dmg ?



Je connais openOffice et Gimp.


----------



## rizoto (4 Mai 2008)

Azaly a dit:


> Sinon cette partie de mes interrogations a un peu été zappée lol: est-ce qu'on trouve facilement des programmes linux au format dmg ?



Euh non aucun.

La plupart des applications compilées pour une distribution sont installables via un logiciel spécifique (gestionnaire de paquetages). il sont utilisables soit en ligne de commande soit via une fenêtre.

sous mandriva, c'est "urpmi", sous ubuntu "apt-get"

EDIT : un petit lien vers un wiki pour installer des logiciels sur une mandriva

EDIT 2 : quand on utilise Linux, il est indispensable de regarder les wiki pour comprendre et correctement utiliser son OS. En général, ils sont complets et très bien réalisés


----------



## Azaly (4 Mai 2008)

euh non non, je parlais des programmes linux à installer sur Mac... t'inquiète, je sais très bien comment installer des logiciels sous mandriva!!
Mais là je parlais de programmes linux disponibles directement en dmg pour mac, sans avoir besoin de passer par fink ou macports!

Donc il y a déjà open office, The Gimp, je sais qu'il y a des jeux (solitaire, frozen bubble)


----------



## rizoto (4 Mai 2008)

Firefox !   

Liste non exhaustive d'applications libres tournant sous OSx. 

Certaines d'entre elles sont à la base destinées à Linux


----------



## Azaly (4 Mai 2008)

Merci!!

bon y a pas mal de choses, c'est bien!!
et il n'y a pas besoin de les compiler ?

C'est quoi le mieux, OpenOffice ou NeoOffice ?
Et vaut-il mieux firefox ou safari ?


----------



## rizoto (4 Mai 2008)

Bon la on sort est un peu HS. Il y a déja beaucoup de posts qui répondent aux questions que tu te poses. Essaie la fonction recherche du forum   :rateau: 

Pour firefox vs Safari, les 2 se valent, ils ont leur avantages et leur inconvénients. Chacun choisira. Le mieux est d'avoir les 2.

Perso, j'utilise Safari au quotidien et Firefox en cas de problèmes de compatibilité (ebay notamment).

Pour Open office et Neo office. même combat.

Et finalement pour les logiciels présentés plus haut, il n'est pas nécessaires de les compiler.


----------



## Azaly (4 Mai 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Bon la on sort est un peu HS. Il y a déja beaucoup de posts qui répondent aux questions que tu te poses. Essaie la fonction recherche du forum   :rateau:
> 
> Pour firefox vs Safari, les 2 se valent, ils ont leur avantages et leur inconvénients. Chacun choisira. Le mieux est d'avoir les 2.
> 
> ...



ok merci


----------



## Thierry6 (4 Mai 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> Ce que tu dis peut être vrai aussi...



oui, je le pense aussi, j'ai même d'ailleurs des exemples autour de moi....


----------



## Manic (5 Mai 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> C'est amusant quand tu as le temps mais quand tu souhaites juste utiliser ton ordinateur ca présente peu d'intêret sur le long terme... L'interface MacOSx est moins customisable mais elle est très bien conçue à la base.


Bizarre, quand je veux juste utiliser mon PC, je démarre sur Ubuntu et pas sur Windows XP.

Une chose cependant: dire qu'il faut être geek pour utiliser une distribution Linux est un peu tiré par les cheveux. Aujourd'hui la plupart des distributions sont user-friendly puissance 10 comparé à ce qui se faisais il y a 5 ans. Ce qui est installé sur la machine est géré par un gestionnaire de paquets qui s'occupe des dépendances et de tout le tralala. Les interfaces graphiques ont pas mal évolués et plantent beaucoup moins qu'auparavent. La compatibilité matériel est aussi en constante évolution. On peut quand même se buter parfois à des problèmes, mais ils sont beaucoup moins nombreux.


----------



## rizoto (5 Mai 2008)

Manic a dit:


> Bizarre, quand je veux juste utiliser mon PC, je démarre sur Ubuntu et pas sur Windows XP.
> 
> Une chose cependant: dire qu'il faut être geek pour utiliser une distribution Linux est un peu tiré par les cheveux. Aujourd'hui la plupart des distributions sont user-friendly puissance 10 comparé à ce qui se faisais il y a 5 ans. Ce qui est installé sur la machine est géré par un gestionnaire de paquets qui s'occupe des dépendances et de tout le tralala. Les interfaces graphiques ont pas mal évolués et plantent beaucoup moins qu'auparavent. La compatibilité matériel est aussi en constante évolution. On peut quand même se buter parfois à des problèmes, mais ils sont beaucoup moins nombreux.



Dans la phrase que tu cites, j'expliquais juste que customiser l'interface d'un PC, c'est rigolo 5 minutes. Mais ça n'apporte rien ou pas grand chose en général.

Ensuite, même si Linux se démocratise, je pense (je n'avance pas cela comme une vérité absolue) que Linux reste pour les passionnés. Voici quelques exemples :

Tu parles du gestionnaire de programme, il est parfait pour quelqu'un qui sait ce qu'il cherche. Met le entre les mains de quelqu'un qui n' y connaît rien. Ca va vite tourner au drame. Il y a trop d'applications et elles sont majorité en version alpha/beta à l'ergonomie approximative et parfois bugguée. Sans parler de la configuration des dépots universe/multivers/backport (je ne sais pas si c'est toujours d'actualité, mais skype nécessitait par exemple son propre dépot). va expliquer cela à quelqu'un qui n'y connait rien

Il arrive forcément un moment où tu dois ouvrir le terminal. C'est un peu le loto mais si tu as par mal chance du matériel non reconnu. Tu es bon pour taper du code. Je connais pas mal de fan équipés de portables qui se "sont cassés les dents" à l'install de leur carte Wifi. Bref c'est rédibitoire pour un débutant et tu découvres le problème toujours trop tard.

Les premières installations Linux sont parfois douloureuses. Tu as vite fait d'effacer ta partition window par exemple. A combien d'install sont les geeks linux (souvent les premiers à vanter la facilité de Linux)? En résumé, c'est devenu facile par habitude et par automatisme.

Dernier point, Je traine de temps en temps sur les forums ubuntu. et à chaque nouvelle grosse update depuis Warty. Elle font leurs lots de mécontents, de crash, de bug... La plupart oublient vite car leur PC sert à bricoler/customiser et aussi pirater (une pointe de troll, ca ne fait pas de mal ). En gros, les conséquences ne sont pas graves, ils peuvent se permettre 2 heures pour une clean install...Je connais pas de non geek qui aiment faire une intall Linux

Il ne faut pas oublier que la plupart des gens veulent juste se servir de leur ordi (ce qu'oublie la plupart des fans de Linux quand ils incitent/forcent leur familles et amis à essayer une distrib.

Sais-tu comment est fabriquée l'électricité, comment ton frigo fait du froid, comment fonctionne l'injection de ton moteur?  Non, car tu t'en fous probablement comme la plupart des gens n'ont que faire de comment leur pc fonctionne. 

bref, tout ça pour dire que pour utiliser Linux, il faut être prêt à "perdre" du temps au début. a faire des erreurs, à se prendre un peu la tête. Et comme beaucoup de gens, aujourd'hui je n'ai pas plus envie de prendre le risque de perdre du temps. Je veux être sur que cela fonctionnera. C'est d'ailleurs pour cela que j'ai acheté mon ibook il y a 2 ans. Système turn-key, je déballe et j'utilise. En attendant mon Graveur de cd sous ubuntu a fonctionné sous Warty, hoary et puis plus rien (Il fait tout planté) depuis edgy... J'y ai passé des heures avec des pros. Cela n'a rien donné (ce dernier exemple est personnel, je ne généralise pas).


----------



## Azaly (5 Mai 2008)

Je suis d'accord... moi ma carte wi-fi fonctionnait pas mais heureusement j'avais une clé USB wi-fi qui elle fonctionnait... le lecteur de carte ne marchait pas sans taper du code, carte graphique qui déconnait, webcam et micro qui marchaient pas...
J'avais un peu de temps à perdre mais quand même ça m'a énervée! je n'aurais jamais cru dire ça mais ma vie est plus simple depuis que je suis retournée sous windows!
Je pensais utiliser linux car c'était mieux (quand ça marche, oui ça l'est) en attendant un mac, ben finalement le mac sera là plus tôt que prévu!


----------



## Manic (5 Mai 2008)

Dire que la majorité des programmes sous Linux sont beta/alpha c'est abusé un peu. C'est pas parce qu'on dit «Linux» que «beta» et «alpha» entre en ligne de compte. Beaucoup de programmes sont en version stable, généralement ce qui est à la base du système. Mais pas que cela aussi...

En ce qui concerne le terminal, je vois pas pourquoi on devrait en avoir peur. L'utilisateur moyen n'en aura jamais besoin, mais s'il a besoin d'infos, il suffit de faire une recherche sur Google des commandes que l'on désire effectuer et la grande majorité du temps.

Ensuite, je n'ai jamais réussi à effacer ma partition Windows en installant Linux... de ma première installation d'une distribution jusqu'à ma plus récente. Il ne faut pas croire que les programmes de partitionnement vont tout effacer les partitions sans le consentement de l'utilisateur. Il y a généralement un récapitulatif des changements qui seront apportés et une confirmation de l'utilisateur avant d'appliquer les changements. C'est la moindre des choses, même en mode texte comme avec une interface graphique.

Je suis certain qu'une personne néophyte au monde UNIX/Linux pourrait y trouver son compte sans grands obstacles.

«Dernier point, je traîne de temps en temps sur les forums Mac et à chaque nouvelle mise à jour majeure depuis Cheetah, elles font leur lot de mécontents, de crash, de bugs... »

Je pourrais utiliser ta phrase pour tout les systèmes d'exploitation. Je pense que les utilisateurs de OSX ont du mal à prendre du recul parce qu'ils pensent que le système d'exploitation d'Apple est le meilleur et blablabla. Personnellement, mon PC fonctionne sans problème sous Ubuntu 8.04... J'en ai fait pas mal des installations de Linux (Debian, Slackware, Redhat, openSUSE, l'ancien Mandrake et autres) mais je ne me considère pas comme un geek. C'est juste qu'après être plongé dedans depuis un moment, on apprécie certe la GRANDE simplicité des distributions actuelles.

Je suis certain qu'une personne néophyte au monde UNIX/Linux pourrait y trouver son compte sans grands obstacles


----------



## rizoto (5 Mai 2008)

Manic a dit:


> En ce qui concerne le terminal, je vois pas pourquoi on devrait en avoir peur.



Facile à dire. Parle en à ta soeur, ta mère, ta copine ou ton pote qui se fout de l'informatique



Manic a dit:


> L'utilisateur moyen n'en aura jamais besoin, mais s'il a besoin d'infos, il suffit de faire une recherche sur Google des commandes que l'on désire effectuer et la grande majorité du temps.



C'est bien optimiste comme affirmation. ça vaudrait le coup de faire un sondage. à partir du moment ou on utilise le terminal, la plupart des notions abordées sont complètement inconnus de l'utilisateur moyen. En supposant qu'il prenne le temps et ait le courage de chercher le bon tuto pour la bonne version du logiciel associé à la bonne distrib... 



Manic a dit:


> Ensuite, je n'ai jamais réussi à effacer ma partition Windows en installant Linux... de ma première installation d'une distribution jusqu'à ma plus récente. Il ne faut pas croire que les programmes de partitionnement vont tout effacer les partitions sans le consentement de l'utilisateur. Il y a généralement un récapitulatif des changements qui seront apportés et une confirmation de l'utilisateur avant d'appliquer les changements. C'est la moindre des choses, même en mode texte comme avec une interface graphique.



J'ai eu pas mal de problèmes notamment à cause de grub qui s'installait parfois un peu ou il voulait. J'avoue, c'était à l'époque de Mandrake 6 ou 7 puis debian Woody en beta (pas sur des versions récentes).

Je voulais simplement étayer mon affirmation qui consistait à dire qu'au moindre problème. réinstall...



Manic a dit:


> «Dernier point, je traîne de temps en temps sur les forums Mac et à chaque nouvelle mise à jour majeure depuis Cheetah, elles font leur lot de mécontents, de crash, de bugs... »



tu as mis du temps à t'inscrire sur macgé alors ...     malgré tout tu as raison  Mais heureusement les grosses MAJ apple n'arrivent pas tous les 6 mois comme sur ubuntu.



Manic a dit:


> Je pense que les utilisateurs de OSX ont du mal à prendre du recul parce qu'ils pensent que le système d'exploitation d'Apple est le meilleur et blablabla.



On y est....:hein:  Je n'ai rien contre Linux. Je l'ai pas mal expérimenté. Je n'ai pas dit que OSx est le meilleur système (ce n'était pas en tout cas l'orientation que j'ai souhaité donner à mon précédent post). Je disais juste que Linux ne s'adresse pas aux utilisateurs Lambda/non geek



Manic a dit:


> Personnellement, mon PC fonctionne sans problème sous Ubuntu 8.04...



Puisque l'utilisation du terminal est si facile. pourquoi ne pas utiliser une distrib pour Nerd/power User. C'est vrai quoi, si le terminal ne doit pas faire peur à un débutant total. alors pour un initié, c'est un gain de temps et de productivité



Manic a dit:


> J'en ai fait pas mal des installations de Linux (Debian, Slackware, Redhat, openSUSE, l'ancien Mandrake et autres) mais je ne me considère pas comme un geek.



On pourrait parler de la définition d'un Geek mais on  va tourner au HS. En tout cas pour moi, si tu as pris le temps d'installer "x" distrib c'est que tu t'intéresses un minimum à la chose. le but est donc de t'amuser, de bricoler, de comparer, de passer du temps. Même si tu n'es pas un expert, tu y prends du plaisir. As tu imaginé que tout le monde n'avait pas les même centres d'intérêt. 

Je trouve linux très intéressant et très performant, mais je reste convaincu que cela s'adresse à des gens qui on envie d'y passé du temps, par extension des passionnés d'informatiques.... des geeks

Il y a des gens qui aiment la mécanique auto. Elles s'amusent à bricoler, installer des trucs, modifier leur carthographie d'injection,  ce genre de trucs... 

Perso, ça ne m'intéresse pas. Ma voiture est un outil dont je me sers pour me déplacer. 

Quand j'achète un mac, C'est la même chose. C'est un outil qui va me permettre de faire des choses. Je sais qu'il va fonctionner dès le début sans mettre les mains dans le cambouis. Si j'achète un PC (portable ou fixe) je ne suis pas sur Linux détectera tous mes périphériques. d'où perte de temps....

Heureusement Linux s'améliore d'années en années.


----------



## NightWalker (6 Mai 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> manic a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



D'accord avec toi rizoto... ce genre de remarque me fait franchement rigoler... 

Il ne faut pas oublier qu'une grande majorité des MacUsers travaille sur des environnements autre que OS X, ce qui nous permet d'avoir un point de comparaison. Or, beaucoup de personnes critiquent OS X, mais sans le connaître. Juste des "entendus dire..." 

Et depuis le temps que je m'occupe du forum Switch, je n'ai jamais vu autant de nouveaux switchers ces derniers temps...


----------



## Manic (6 Mai 2008)

Moi ce qui me fait rigoler c'est justement le forum Switch, qui n'est tellement le bon exemple d'un regard critique sur les autres OS.

Poser la question de la pertinence d'installer Linux alors que l'on a déjà un système d'exploitation fonctionnel amène toujours un débat inutile, sans arguments nouveaux et juste stimulés par un devoir de protéger son OS contre les attaques des autres.

J'ai un Mac avec OSX et un PC avec Ubuntu et Windows... j'ai le meilleur de tout les mondes. Je pense qu'il faut arrêter de demander aux autres s'il faut installer Linux et aller se mettre les mains directement dedans si on en a le temps.


----------



## Trompe la Mort (6 Mai 2008)

Manic a dit:


> J'ai un Mac avec OSX et un PC avec Ubuntu et Windows... j'ai le meilleur de tout les mondes. Je pense qu'il faut arrêter de demander aux autres s'il faut installer Linux et aller se mettre les mains directement dedans si on en a le temps.



À peu près n'importe qui prendra le temps de se mettre à une distro Linux si tu lui dis que ça en vaut vraiment la peine, mais le problème c'est que c'est pas du tout évident d'avoir un "retour sur investissement".

Il y a déjà le problème de l'installation (avec le partitionnement préalable) qui n'est pas à la portée  de n'importe quel débutant, et puis le fait qu'une Ubuntu de base ne lira pas le mp3 ni le flash, ce qui va en refroidir plus d'un.
Et même pour un utilisateur avancé, faire fonctionner deux écrans n'a rien d'évident, et quoi que tu en dises, certaines applis livrées en version finale ne sont pas fonctionnelles (F-Spot sur Ubuntu 7 par exemple...  ).
Sans compter le partage des données entre deux OS sur deux partitions qui n'est pas non plus très pratique...

Après, on aime ou on n'aime pas, mais KDE et des applis comme Amarok me filent des boutons, et si je venais de Windows je voudrais pas changer pour quelque chose qui lui ressemble mais en pire ! Si quand on parle de "switch" on sous-entend vers Mac OS X, c'est sans doute qu'objectivement il est plus attirant que n'importe quelle distribution Linux tout en étant très dépaysant par rapport à Vista...


----------



## p4bl0 (6 Mai 2008)

Trompe la Mort a dit:


> le fait qu'une Ubuntu de base ne lira pas le mp3 ni le flash, ce qui va en refroidir plus d'un.


Mac OS X et Windows non plus ne lisent pas le Flash sans l'installation du plug-in... Quand au MP3, la première fois que tu essaye dans jouer un il te propose d'installer de codec juste en cliquant sur un bouton si le codec n'est pas déjà présent. Donc ces arguments de valent pas.
Le vrai problème de Linux selon moi, c'est pas Linux lui même, c'est les gens qui ont peur de ce qu'ils ne connaissent pas. Mac OS à ce problème aussi, mais de moins en moins.


Par exemple mon colocataire est (on peut le dire franchement) une daube en informatique. Sous Windows il n'arrêtait pas de m'appeler pour que je l'aide à faire ceci ou cela.
Je lui ai dit "bon ok, fais voir ton ordi". Je lui ai booter le Live CD d'Ubuntu, je lui ai montré un peu, et il m'a dit un truc du genre "ben met ça si tu veux, j'm'en fou c'est juste le design qui est pas pareil nan ?" 
Je lui ai expliqué vite-fait que non, pas de virus blabla puis j'ai installé Ubuntu (en dual boot avec Windows quand même). Ensuite je lui ai montré Synaptic.
Depuis c'est un vrai bonheur, il me demande de l'aide 10 fois moins qu'avant et il ne démarre même plus sous Windows !


Pour en revenir au sujet "Mac OS ou Linux", voici mon opinion : Linux, parce que c'est libre, mais Mac OS X quand même au final, parce qu'il y a TextMate qui reste inégalé, (et iTunes aussi, mais la version Windows doit pouvoir plus ou moins tourner avec Wine).


----------



## FataMorgana (6 Mai 2008)

Personnellement je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'avoir Linux sur un Mac pour la simple et bonne raison que Mac possède tous les avantages Unix et surtout parce que le hardware est entièrement dédié au système sous Mac... Aucune autre machine n'est réellement dédiée et ne forme un aussi bon couple matériel/système d'exploitation.... 
Par contre sur PC, pour exploiter à fond les capacités de sa machine il n'y a pas d'autre choix que d'utiliser linux pour la simple et bonne raison que Vista est catastrophique dans la gestion de la ram, que le systèmes de fichier est éculé et franchement dangereux pour la pérènité des données.... Et bien d'autres choses encore... 
A+


----------



## Azaly (6 Mai 2008)

Euh depuis le SP1 je n'ai plus de problèmes de RAM sous vista, ni de problème de veille d'ailleurs... par contre en effet il faut bien 2Go, mandriva ne m'en reconnaissait que 880Mo et ça ne ramait pas, c'est sûr...


----------



## FataMorgana (6 Mai 2008)

Azaly a dit:


> Euh depuis le SP1 je n'ai plus de problèmes de RAM sous vista, ni de problème de veille d'ailleurs... par contre en effet il faut bien 2Go, mandriva ne m'en reconnaissait que 880Mo et ça ne ramait pas, c'est sûr...



Je ne parle pas de problème particulier, je parle d'une gestion catastrophique... 
Pour exemple j'ai eu un étudiant dans le cadre d'un stage qui avait besoin de coder un programme.... Je n'entre pas dans les détails parce que ce n'est pas le but. Disons pour faire simple que ce programme nécessitait surtout des ressources de calcul et notamment de RAM pour stocker les différents pas de calcul... 
Sous windows pro Xp Sp2 (qui est à mon sens ce qui se fait de mieux chez Windows) la machine plantait pour 10000 pas de calcul... 
A la suite de cela je lui ai mis un double boot sous debian: 
Jamais de plantage et 100 fois plus de pas de calcul.... (1000000 de pas)
Et ce ne sont pas des programmes qui nécessitent des codages spécifique système, c'est du caclul pur et dur!!!!! (en langage C pour préciser)
Pour moi il n'y a pas photo... Vista est une tentative de copie de Tiger raté et qui, du fait d'une mauvaise gestion Hardware et surtout d'une mauvaise gestion de la RAM, est simplement affreuse... Regarde les nouvelles distributions Ubuntu, notamment avec Compiz-Fusion, qui donne des effets visuels incroyables et fort jolie sans pour autant planter et être aussi peu réactif que Vista... Pas de comparaison possible à mon sens. 
A+


----------



## Trompe la Mort (6 Mai 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Mac OS X et Windows non plus ne lisent pas le Flash sans l'installation du plug-in... Quand au MP3, la première fois que tu essaye dans jouer un il te propose d'installer de codec juste en cliquant sur un bouton si le codec n'est pas déjà présent. Donc ces arguments de valent pas.
> Le vrai problème de Linux selon moi, c'est pas Linux lui même, c'est les gens qui ont peur de ce qu'ils ne connaissent pas. Mac OS à ce problème aussi, mais de moins en moins.



J'ai jamais eu à installer Flash sous OS X (ni sous OS 9 d'ailleurs), et la dernière Ubuntu que j'ai essayée (7.10) m'a juste affiché une vilaine fenêtre quand j'ai voulu lire du mp3, et j'ai dû aller faire une tour dans Synaptic pour arranger les choses.

C'est sans doute corrigé dans les versions récentes, mais j'ai quand même l'impression que ça fait au moins cinq ans que les supporters de Linux disent que les distros sont prêtes à l'emploi par le grand public, mais que des points très basiques comme celui-ci ont été résolus la veille.

Quant à synchroniser mon téléphone et m'en servir comme modem via Bluetooth, j'imagine aussi que c'est ultra simple depuis avant-hier, mais aux dernières nouvelles c'était carrément affreux (installer les 3/4 de KDE pour ça quand tu es sous Gnome, wouah...!!).

Bref, Linux est certainement très fonctionnel quand il est mis en place par quelqu'un qui baigne dedans depuis longtemps, mais c'est carrément l'opposé de l'esprit Mac qui doit permettre à un néophyte de profiter du potentiel de sa machine dès le déballage.


----------



## p4bl0 (6 Mai 2008)

Tu n'as jamais installé Flash sur Mac OS ??
Le player n'est pas fourni en standard avec l'OS (ni sur Windows), donc c'est que tu as récupéré des Mac avec Flash déjà installé. Tu aurais pu faire la même chose avec Linux (Ubuntu ou pas).

Pour les trucs genre téléphones Blutetooth, là c'est sûr que Linux est loin derrière Mac OS, Windows aussi est très loin derrière d'ailleurs ^^


----------



## NightWalker (6 Mai 2008)

Je crois que "Trompe la mort" a confondu avec pdf... effectivement pour pdf on n'a besoin d'installer rien du tout...


----------



## p4bl0 (6 Mai 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> Je crois que "Trompe la mort" a confondu avec pdf... effectivement pour pdf on n'a besoin d'installer rien du tout...


Heu ouais, mais sur la plupart des distrib linux actuelle, le PDF est lu aussi de base (sauf peut-être sur les distrib 100% libre, et encore je ne suis pas sûr...).


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Dans la phrase que tu cites, j'expliquais juste que customiser l'interface d'un PC, c'est rigolo 5 minutes. Mais ça n'apporte rien ou pas grand chose en général.
> 
> Ensuite, même si Linux se démocratise, je pense (je n'avance pas cela comme une vérité absolue) que Linux reste pour les passionnés. Voici quelques exemples :
> 
> ...



C'est très agréable de lire un argumentaire si bien développé. On sent le vécu et le réalisme. Je me suis
bien retrouvé dans tes propos, moi qui ait installé et bidouillé je ne sais plus combien de distributions.


----------

